# [H] Ltd Ed Web Captain 2 [W] cash or knight codex



## millest (Mar 30, 2012)

WTS: limited web captain 2 or swap for a copy of the knights codex (note that it must be in excellent condition) I am based in the uk and price inclusive of fees and postage are as follows:
Uk £25
Row £30
pvt me for more details


----------

